# Who does your yard work?



## Kacey (Jun 18, 2008)

This morning, as I weeded a garden bed and started pulling the old edging (cement test cylinders I picked up free) with the new edging (red cement trapezoids), and my neighbors drove by, saying hi and nodding approvingly at what I was doing, while their lawn services did their yard work for them, I began to wonder - am I the only remaining homeowner who does my own yard work?

Vote for as many as apply.


----------



## Lisa (Jun 18, 2008)

Both my husband and I do our yardwork.  He does the upkeep to the grass, hedges and trees and I do the planting and maintainiing of the flower beds, etc.

I actually enjoy it.  It is relaxing and fun to see my hard work bloom.


----------



## jlhummel (Jun 18, 2008)

Nope not just you, I do my own yard work and at the most I have help from certain children sentenced to hard yard labor for sins against humanity and / or their parents.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 18, 2008)

I mow the lawn and take care of the lawn.

My mother-in-law does just about everything else

My youngest daughter likes to help by digging holes whenever she gets the chance


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jun 18, 2008)

I chop up wood (we have alot of trees) and raking. I always tell my mom I will do more, but she always refuses. She enjoys it too much.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 18, 2008)

Me wife and childern I find it relaxing to do and plus I enjoy the hell out of it or maybe I am just to cheap to pay someone.


----------



## exile (Jun 18, 2008)

Not sure how to answer in the poll, as both Daphne and I do yard work, Adrian is now starting to mow the lawn, and we have people come in to do specialized stuff like æration for us...


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 18, 2008)

I voted for "other" because my fiance and I share the yard work.  Although, she takes care of the flowers etc. all on her own.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 18, 2008)

I find tended my garden to be one of the most relaxing and rewarding things that I do.  I love to help things grow and my missus is convinced I must have some 'druid' in me as I have a knack of bringing plants back from the brink of death.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 18, 2008)

90%me, 10% spouse when he feels like it.

No you're not the only one by any means!

And consider how much your neighbors are missing out on in the long run.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 18, 2008)

My parents (who are in their 80's) got rid of their lawn maintainence equipment years ago and have been using a professional service at $40.00 every two weeks. 
The guy does a good job, well enough, knows when to cut down the flowering plants that my mother has around the house and does bits and pieces of odd stuff now and again. 
Since I've moved back with them I'm doing the bits and pieces now, weeding here and there. 
I don't have much of a green thumb anyway, but do whatever needs to be done. 

M'dad wanted to get rid of the guy and buy a new mower/weed-eater because I'm here now... but m'mum voted him down. :idunno: oh well.


----------



## Tomu (Jun 18, 2008)

Me. Just finished about an hour ago.  My wife usually helps, but she has be banned from the mower since she has busted out the windows in our new van twice in the last two months.
Oh well.


----------



## harlan (Jun 18, 2008)

Hubby. 100%  

Years ago, before we had any house, he insisted that the 'outdoor work' was his domain, and the 'indoor work' was mine.  So, for years he would come home to the apartment from work and relax...while wifey did everything. Then we bought a house with about 2 acres of lawn and woods. I do offer to help...in exchange for housekeeping...but he never takes me  up on it. 

I always keep my promises.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 18, 2008)

We have a service.


----------



## fireman00 (Jun 18, 2008)

You need a "we do the yard work" choice. My wife does the weeding and the flow bed planting.  I do the mowing, trimming, edging, leaf raking, and limb trimming.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 18, 2008)

fireman00 said:


> You need a "we do the yard work" choice. My wife does the weeding and the flow bed planting.  I do the mowing, trimming, edging, leaf raking, and limb trimming.



That's why I set the poll up so you can choose multiple options - select all that apply.


----------



## exile (Jun 18, 2008)

Kacey said:


> That's why I set the poll up so *you can choose multiple options *- select all that apply.



Ah, I didn't realize that (overlooked the last sentence)&#8212;now I can answer!


----------



## Big Don (Jun 18, 2008)

I do it, but, I keep it to a minimum by not watering the lawn at all.


----------



## Mr G (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm trying to convince my neighbors that I am "Restoring the native prairie grass".  At least that's my excuse for not mowing....


----------



## Live True (Jun 19, 2008)

My husband and I both do it as a way to relax, get outdoors, and get some exercise in a practical way.  We both love it.  He does most of the lawn mowing and insists on mowing with a push mower, because it's kinda a meditative thing for him.  When he mowed 2 1/2 acres, it took a long time, but he came in so relaxed and happy.....

I do the gardens and beds and miscellaneous yard work.  I love spending time in teh dirt!

We are slowly reclaiming the wilderness into functional yard areas, but we intend to keep a good section as wild for the critters.

Nice post, thank you!


----------



## MJS (Jun 19, 2008)

I live in a condo, so the work is done by a grounds crew.  Everyone has a good size area in the front that has plants, small trees, etc.  That is maintained by them as well, however, we're free to plant our own things in there.  The stipulation is once we do that, we take over the maintenance of it.


----------



## ackks10 (Jun 19, 2008)

i have a  professional guy come in, he is very good ,i'll give you his name he will go anywhere, his name is MJS, tell him i sent you:EG:


----------



## MJS (Jun 19, 2008)

ackks10 said:


> i have a professional guy come in, he is very good ,i'll give you his name he will go anywhere, his name is MJS, tell him i sent you:EG:


 
Yard work certainly isnt my specialty.  My wife loves to do yard work though.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 19, 2008)

MJS said:


> Yard work certainly isnt my specialty.  My wife loves to do yard work though.



But... does she travel?  Say... to Denver?


----------



## Topeng (Jun 19, 2008)

I do it myself. I guess I'm too cheap to pay someone even though I have no luck with keeping anything alive to include the grass.
You know the one lawn in the neighborhood thats brown and patchy while everyone elses is thriving...yeah thats mine.


----------



## MJS (Jun 19, 2008)

Kacey said:


> But... does she travel? Say... to Denver?


 
Nope, just local.


----------



## Mr G (Jun 19, 2008)

MJS said:


> Nope, just local.



Maybe move the yard?


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 28, 2008)

I do and I do a terrible job at it.  I wish my backyard was half its size.

AoG


----------



## Gordon Nore (Jun 28, 2008)

My wife Blanche does the gardening; I do other stuff. Right now, I'm expanding our pathway to the rear drive. We get a little jammed up with snow in the winter, so I've essentially made more room for a snow blower. Tomorrow, I'm taking down a dead Mountain Ash, which is sad. I like the outdoor work -- at the end of the school year, it's how I unwind.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Jun 28, 2008)

By the way, I just gave away my noisy gas mower and picked up a Neuton electric mower with a removable battery. It's much quieter and easier to push around, and I don't feel like I'm intruding on my neighbours' outdoor relaxation when I mow.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 30, 2008)

who does the work?...the lawn-company that the apartment complex hired. (unfortunately, it seems that they allways feel the need to run the weed-whacker underneath my bedroom window while I'm trying to sleep  )


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 30, 2008)

Gordon Nore said:


> By the way, I just gave away my noisy gas mower and picked up a Neuton electric mower with a removable battery. It's much quieter and easier to push around, and I don't feel like I'm intruding on my neighbours' outdoor relaxation when I mow.


 
For some reason, I think of the sound of mowers as a welcome summertime evening serenade. Also the sounds of kids riding their bikes and scooters and playing outside until 8:00, it wouldn't be a summer evening without that

Now _morning _lawn mowing is a different story, esp. on a Saturday when I'm trying to sleep in..


----------



## Kacey (Jul 4, 2008)

This morning I finished putting down the bricks - here's what the new edging looks like (and yes, I know I need to mow... but my sprinklers are set to go off on Sunday, Wednesday, and Friday, and by the time the lawn dried it was nearly 90 - mowing will happen tomorrow):


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice job.  Wanna do mine now?


----------



## Kacey (Jul 4, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> Nice job.  Wanna do mine now?


My rates include transportation... so that's gonna jack the price up!


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 4, 2008)

Kacey said:


> My rates include transportation... so that's gonna jack the price up!


Shoot...

I guess I'll have to settle for my "traditional slave labor source"...

Unemployed college kids and recent high school grads!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 4, 2008)

Kacey said:


> This morning, as I weeded a garden bed and started pulling the old edging (cement test cylinders I picked up free) with the new edging (red cement trapezoids), and my neighbors drove by, saying hi and nodding approvingly at what I was doing, while their lawn services did their yard work for them, I began to wonder - am I the only remaining homeowner who does my own yard work?
> 
> Vote for as many as apply.


 

I do my own yard work. My yard is not perfect, but it is mine. I find it relaxing to mow my lawn.


----------

